# Solved: Paint Shop Pro X won't show up?



## lovexacting (Oct 19, 2008)

I just got a new Compaq laptop, with Windows Vista. I installed my Paint Shop Pro X and the installation seemed to install fine. The problem is that when I click on the application link, psp just won't show up. It starts loading, then it stops but nothing comes up.

It comes up in the task manager though and then the computer runs slow if I don't "end task" it. So I'm assuming it might be the graphics card thingy?

I have searched for an answer and I came across this article about it hanging. I tried to do it but it says "Your current display driver does not allow changes to be made to hardware acceleration settings" in my display settings so I can't turn the hardware acceleration thing off.

I tried un-installing and re-installing psp. It did not work.
This account is an administrative account.
I did try clicking "Run an administrator". Did not work.

It says this in my display settings:

*Adapter Type:* Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family

*Chip Type:* Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family
*Adapter String:* Mobile Intel(R) GMA 4500M

If that helps? Need to know any other settings?

I don't know how to change the settings so I CAN turn off the hardware acceleration thing, and I'm scared I'll screw something up if I start playing around with the settings, so I haven't tried.

Can anyone help? I use this program all the time, well I did on my old Vista laptop, so I really want to get this working again.

I have installed the update things as well, it did not help.

I hope someone is able to help me?
Thanks!


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

To start, and as a possible easy solution go into your services and see if the ProtexisLicensing service is started and the Startup Type is Automatic. It has to be in that condition or it will not run but you seem to be initiating something so it may not be that...but just in case.

Also try starting the program directly from the executable with admin rights (probably C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Paint Shop Pro X\Paint Shop Pro X.exe) and see if does the same thing. Also try it from another user account.

It could also be a graphics card issue as you think possible but probably not a hardware acceleration issue. Uninstall the current video drivers and install the latest updated graphics drivers for your system if such are available.


----------



## lovexacting (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for replying.

ProtexisLicensing is started and it is on automatic.

I have done both of those things and it still hangs.

What would happen if I uninstalled the current drivers? Also where would I find the latest updated graphics drivers? I haven't done any of that yet because 1. I'm not sure what would happen, and 2. I don't where to find any of it, haha.

I'm not very good when it comes to computer stuff like this.


----------



## Chuck22 (Nov 30, 2003)

I don't know if PSP X is compatible with Vista. I do know that PSP XI requires an update (dowloadable free from Corel site) in order to work with Vista. Whether this applies to previous PSP X is not clear,


----------



## lovexacting (Oct 19, 2008)

It worked fine on my old laptop which had vista, so I know it's not that. I think it is the graphics card or whatever which really annoys me because I don't know what to do about it and I use PSP X all the time.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

There is a 1010 update for PSPX that's for Vista mainly I believe, so check the version you''re at and update if needed.

As far as graphics update goes, I'm not sure what you're system is using but try going to windows update in control panel, click on veiw available updates and see if there is an optional update for the graphics.
If there is, before attempting to update them by installing it, make a restore point so if something goes wrong with that update you can quickly bail on it.


----------



## lovexacting (Oct 19, 2008)

I have downloaded that, I thought it might work, but it didn't unfortunately.

Haha, done. But there were no new updates, so it didn't do anything.

Umm any other ideas?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Other than upgrading to X2 for $30 when its on special, not really. It would probably work just fine on Win7RC. Certain parts of my Microsoft 2006 Digital Image Suite don't work with Vista but everything goes without a hitch in Seven so far. This sproadic, work here but not there behaviour is just part of what makes Vista the most mind-boggling frustration-fest of an OS that I've ever used.


----------



## lovexacting (Oct 19, 2008)

So, after more research I found out the reason why my Paint Shop Pro wasn't working. It had nothing to do with the video card like I thought it had. It was because I have Norton 360. Gosh, norton annoys the hell out of me but I bought it so I didn't really want to waste my money by not using it.

I found this on Nortons site. I clicked Corel Paint Shop Pro and followed the instructions and downloaded the hotfix and now my PSP works fine! It works for all Corel PSP's I think.

I didn't even think about Norton when I was trying to work out why it wasn't working. Mainly because I installed norton onto my new computer before I installed anything else.

So yeah, I thought I would tell people just incase others have the same problem...

Thank you so much for the help though fairnooks!


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I should have pointed you to this thread sooner eh? At one point it was right next to yours so I assumed you would have taken a look at it. I don't know if its the exact same fix but it is nearly the same problem by the look of it.

Good thing is we'll all know what to do the next time someone has this problem.


----------



## lovexacting (Oct 19, 2008)

Ooo okay, I didn't even see that to be honest.


----------

